# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - toukokuu 2007

## jtm

1.5 Tkl:
#242/16
#245/18
#268/18

#2.5 Tkl:
#629/3
#220/16
#230/17
#206/18
#614/29

Valkeakosken liikenne:
#8/52

----------


## jtm

3.5 Tkl:
#613/6, en ole varma onko vakio.
#205/18
#207/19
#269/28
#410/28

3.5 Paunu:
#87/45

----------


## killerpop

4.5.2007
TKL #651/3 (auton #640 tilalla), #658/7
Paunu #44/65 (pääsääntöisesti vuorossa on vanhemman sukupolven Eagle 560, #49)

----------


## ultrix

3.5.

Luopioisten Volvo (ilmeisesti #6) seisoi Koikkarin Euromarketin pihassa.

----------


## killerpop

Eilen sunnuntaina 6.5. oli pieni tuulahdus menneitä aikoja, kun TKL #231 oli kilvitettynä 26 TESOMA lähdöllä 13:05 Multisillasta. Autosta löytyi kyllä uudempikin määränpääteksti, sillä 17:05 vuorossa se oli jo asiallisesti kilvitetty 26 HAUKILUOMAksi.

----------


## jtm

7.5 Tkl:
#205/18

----------


## Eppu

7.5.

Pari havaintoa: #405:n urakka keskeytyi Rautatieasemalla noin puoli tuntia sitten (16:10) matkalla Atalaan. Auto oli "mittarimatoasennossa" eli ilmeisesti etujousituksesta lähti palkeet tyhjäksi. Vika ei kuitenkaan ole sellainen, etteikö auto saattaisi vielä jopa tänä iltana palata linjalle.

Toinen varsin erikoinen havainto oli #610/23 - ehkei kuitenkaan vuodenaikaan nähden...

----------


## ultrix

Su 6.5.

TKL:
#233/30
#236/17
#633/13

Ma 7.5.

TKL: #631/26
Paunu: Keskustorilta Lempäälään 16:30 lähtenyt linjan 71 vuoro myöhästyi aikataulustaan 20 minuuttia, ja jätti ajamatta Lempääläntieltä osuuden Viinikan liittymästä Lahdenperänkadun liittymään johtuen Tampereen valtatien yläpuolisella ratasillalla syttyneestä pienestä tulipalosta, jonka vuoksi liikenne oli hetken aikaa katkaistu. Palomiehet ohjasivat auton Jokikadulle ja edelleen Hatanpään valtatielle, jonka kautta se mateli parikymmentä minuuttia Lahdenperänkadun liittymään. Lempääläntiellä vuoro ajoi ainakin Multisiltaan asti aivan 20 minuuttia myöhemmin lähteneen 71M:n perässä.

----------


## jtm

Tais mennä tosta ikkunan ohi äsken #410/16.

----------


## killerpop

Havainnepuolta 9.5.2007

TKL #620/1 ja #413/1. Lyhyet 402:t, eikä Omnitkaan kovin jokapäiväisiä näkyjä linjalla ole.
Lisäksi #207/19 ja #650/2

----------


## jtm

9.5 Kaikki omat havainnot tältä päivältä Tkl:ltä:
#639/2
#650/2
#660/2, onkohan tullut jo vakioksi, kun on ollut jo pitempään.
#625/3
#246/23

----------


## killerpop

> #660/2, onkohan tullut jo vakioksi, kun on ollut jo pitempään.


Tuskimpa kuitenkaan. Kun yhden linjan vakkarin tilalla on toisen linjan vakkari ja niin edelleen niin, ei voi kovin kummoisia johtopäätöksiä vetää.

Mistå purettaisiin vyyhtiä?
#220/22, joten auto ei ollut kakkosella
#660/2, joten auto ei ollut viisitoistasella
#657/15, joten auto ei ollut kolmosella ja lopun keksit varmaan itse  :Smile:  Ja nuo havainteet siis tältä päivää myös.

----------


## jtm

> #220/22, joten auto ei ollut kakkosella


En ole nähnyt autoa itse pariin viikkoon kakkosella, vaikka onkin vakio.

----------


## scala

10.5

#234/23

----------


## jtm

> 10.5
> 
> #234/23



Tuo on vakio vaikka harvakseltaan on 23:lla. 
10.5 Tkl:
#660/2
#410/16
#211/17
#220/23
#637/27

Valkeakosken liikenne:
#8/53

----------


## jtm

11.5 Tkl:
#654/7
#631/27
#269/22
#655/3
#211/17
#220/23
#627/27
#270/30

#412/16
#413/23

#204/1
#235/1
#424/16,23(16:lla vakio)
#262/18
#265/19,23(19:lla vakio)
#267/20,30(20:llä vakio)
#625/27
#205/28

----------


## jtm

12.5 Tkl:
#420/16
#254/18
#413/18

----------


## jtm

13.5 Tkl:
#662/12
14.5 Tkl:
Tuli "vähän" bongattua tänään. Tkl:
#651/2
#660/2
#629/7
#655/10
#237/16, 23(16:lla vakio).
#267/16
#413/16
#242/17
#411/18
#269/19
#631/19
#637/19
#209/2?, tais olla 22
#207/20
#206/22, luki takana 2 2.
#230/22
#234/22
#265/22
#412/22
#220/23
#232/23
#270/23
#423/23
#627/25
#610/26
#625/27
#612/Y27
#205/28
#260/28
#620/39
#644/39

Veolia:
#56/75

L-L:
#82/85

----------


## ultrix

Jaaha, kalustokierto ollut eilen sekasin?

9.5. 
TKL #647/13, #635/26
#423/26, 21:30 Multisillasta lähtenyt vuoro jätti matkustajat pysäkille Perkkoonkadun pysäkillä. Olivat juuri astumassa sisään bussiin, kun kuljettaja veti ovet kiinni ja lähti kiitämään. Törkeää.
LL  #95/50

10.5.
LL #19/79, #22/86

13.5.
#628/29

----------


## jtm

14.5 Tkl:
#623/6

----------


## ultrix

14.5.

TKL
#228/19 (25:n vakioauto)
#641/19 (29:n vakioauto)
#625/29
#643/29

----------


## jtm

> #643/29


Tuo on vakio auto 29:llä.

15.5 Tkl:
#636/7, 2:n vakio
#213/16, 22:n vakio
#413/16
#242/17, 23:n vakio
#269/19, 22:n vakio
#411/20
#205/28
#625/29

----------


## jtm

16.5 Tkl:
#660/2, 15:n vakio
#614/3
#637/3, 15:n vakio
#629/10
#207/13
#213/16, 22:n vakio
#252/17, 28:n vakio
#422/18, 26:n vakio
#206/22
#246/23, 1:n vakio
#408/23, 16:n vakio
#625/27 
#245/28, 13:n vakio
#610/28
#236/30, 16:n vakio
#620/39, 6:n vakio

Veolia:
#601/75, 90:n vakio?

----------


## killerpop

> 13.5 
> Valkeakosken liikenne:
> #8/52


Auto ajaa M-P+ päivisin kaikkia yhtiön numerolinjoja, eli auton voi bongata niin 51, 52, 53 ja 55 linjoilta. Tästä autosta kannattaa antaa havaintoja vasta sitten kun se oikeasti on jollain Kangasala-Valkeakoski tai Viiala-Valkeakoski vuorolla.





> 16.5 
> Veolia:
> #601/75, 90:n vakio?


Yhtiöllä on kaksi numerolinjaa, 75 ja 90. Jos ja kun auto on ajossa, niin hyvin todennäköisesti se on kilvitetty numerolinjalle. Muussa tapauksessa se on eksynyt muuhun käyttöön. Aikanaan tuon auton saattoi nähdä hyvinkin samana päivänä sekä 75 että 90 linjoilla, kun autolla ajettiin Pyynikintorilta Orivedelle, että Tampereelta Virroille. Tästäkin autosta havainteita kannattaa melkein kertoa sitten kun se on vaikkapa Tampere-Kalakoski-Seinäjoki vakiovuorossa (joka sekin on linja 90) tai vaikkapa pikavuorossa (mutta niille havainteille on oma ketjunsa kaukoliikenteessä).

Kannattaa ottaa huomioon, että Tampereen seutuliikenne on sellainen paketti, että yhden kuljettajan ja auton ajosarjaan voi kuulua montaa eri linjanumeroa ja ihan eri linjasuuntiakin. Kuvitteellisessa ajosarjassa voisi olla vaikkapa pari kierrosta Pirkkalaan, sitten Ruutanaan ja vielä Sahalahdelle. Taikka yhtä hyvin voi olla vaikka Siuroa, Höytämöä ja Alajärveä.

Ja näiden kaukoliikennevuorojen kohdalla ei kannata todellakaan mainita vain linjanumeroa. Linja 85 kun voi mennä Käyräkujan tai Pohjolantien tai Mikkolantien ja Haaviston tai Kuruntien kautta Asuntilaan, Moisioon, Yliselle, Mutalaan, Kyrönlahteen, Kuruun, Virroille, Alavudelle, Alajärvelle tai vaikkapa joskus Kokkolaankin asti.

Mutta ihka oikeisiin havainteisiin:
18.5.2007: TKL #612/18

----------


## jtm

Kiitos vinkeistä Killerpop.
16.5 Tkl:
#410/16
#249/18

----------


## jtm

> 16.5 Tkl:
> #236/30


Anteeksi, tuo olikin #239/30, tuli pieni muisti virhe.

16.5 Tkl:
#205/22
#233/23
#413/26

17.5 Tkl:
#267/18

----------


## jtm

17.5 Tkl:
#658/2, 17:n vakio
#648/3, 25:n vakio
#644/7, 25:n vakio
#246/16

----------


## jtm

18.5 Tkl:
#649/7
#261/18

----------


## Rasbelin

> Yhtiöllä on kaksi numerolinjaa, 75 ja 90. Jos ja kun auto on ajossa, niin hyvin todennäköisesti se on kilvitetty numerolinjalle. Muussa tapauksessa se on eksynyt muuhun käyttöön.


Älä unohda Tampere-Ruutana th-Orivesi-jne. (paitsi yksi vuoro la)-reittivaihtoehtoa.  :Wink:  Sillä reitillä ei ole käytössä linjanumeroa, vaan kyseessä on numeroton reitti, jonka tunnistaa ORIVESI-lisäkilvestä tai esim. ORIVEDEN KAUTTA-tekstistä.

Ylipäätänsä Tampereen Veoliasta ei pahemmin kannata antaa havaintoja, jos kyseessä ei ole jokin selkeästi poikkeava sijoitus, aivan kuten Killerpop jo ansiokkaasti selitti. Poikkeavana sijoituksena voidaan pitää esim. Ponsan vakiautoilla ajettuja Tampere-Virrat-vuoroja, mutta ei EB-autolla ajettua vakiovuoroa Ähtäriin tai Virroille.




> Ja näiden kaukoliikennevuorojen kohdalla ei kannata todellakaan mainita vain linjanumeroa.


Hyvä pointti.  :Smile:

----------


## jst

19.5.
Tkl
638/10

----------


## Razer

Taisi kissanäyttely olla sen luokan spektaakkeli, että tarvittiin tavallista näyttävämpää kalustoa joukkoliikenteen markkinoimiseksi  :Smile: 

20.5 TKL #255/1

----------


## scala

21.5 Tkl

#234/12

----------


## jtm

20.5 Tkl:
#236/1
#245/1
#245/1
#638/10
#647/12
#649/15
#242/17
#265/18
#637/21
#419/23
#238/26
#269/28
#421/30

21.5 Tkl:
#651/2
#270/17
#639/19
#625/27

22.5 Tkl:
#637/3
#232/16
#418/18

----------


## killerpop

20.5. LL #61 Ylöjärven paikkurissa sunnuntailiikenteessä.
21.5. TKL #610/13
22.5. TKL #610/15

----------


## jtm

22.5 Tkl:
#655/2
#627/7
#207/16
#412/16
#237/17
#270/18
#418/18
#205/19
#220/19
#224/20
#411/22
#253/23
#625/27
#620/31
#660/39

Ainakin Frenckkeliin oli tullut jo kesäaikataulut, huomasin juuri, kun täältä kirjoitan tätä viestiä.

----------


## jpmast

22.5.

Tkl
#206/22

----------


## ultrix

17.5, TKL: #270/28
19.5, TKL: #228/17 ja #242/17
21.5, TKL: #226/16.

----------


## jtm

23.5 Tkl:
#230/16
#207/19
#655/25

----------


## jtm

22.5 Tkl:
#234/26

23.5 Tkl:
#204/17

----------


## ultrix

jtm ehtikin jo kirjata ylös Wiima-havaintoni, mutta ei kuitenkaan seuraavaa:  :Wink: 


23.5, klo 21:50
Ex-Paunu #36 @ Itsenäisyydenkatu.

----------


## jtm

23.5 Tkl:
#205/23

24.5 Tkl:
#207/16
#411/16
#625/16
#629/17
#627/27

24.5 Länsilinjat:
#24/79

24.5 Luopioisten linjat:
#7/Tampere - Luopioinen, en löytänyt vuoroa mutta on TAYS:in kohdalla n.klo 15.00. On varmaan vakio tuossa reitillä mutta en ole kyllä nähnyt ennen tuossa vuorossa ikinä. Oli kyllä hauskaa olla Leylandin kyydissä. Sai aika tärisevää kyytiä ja, kun lähdin sain aika hyvän pakokaasuyllätyksen naamalle. kommentoikaa jos olette mennyt itse tuolla Leylandilla.

24.5 Paunu:
#87/45

----------


## jtm

25.5 Tkl:
#627/15
#231/16
#233/17
#417/20
#204/22
#205/23
#420/23
#228/30

25.5 Veolia Trasport Tampere:
#56/75

----------


## jtm

25.5 Tkl:
#413/18
#407/30, pitkästä aikaa CityUukkari 30:lla mitä itse olen nähnyt. :Laughing: 
#420/Y23 

26.5 Tkl:
#255/12
#269/13
#413/16
#420/16
#237/17
#268/17
#423/17
#248/18
#242/20
#644/21
#265/22
#412/23
#419/23
#643/27
#411/30
#421/30
#629/31
#655, oli jossain tilausajossa, koska näin sen ottavan kyytiin vanhalta kirkolta ihmisiä.

26.5 Länsilinjat:
#39/50: Höytämö - Siivikkala.

----------


## jtm

27.5 Tkl:
#246/16
#637/27
#251/28
#267/18

----------


## jtm

28.5 Tkl:
#207/16
#613/3
#410/16
#228/17
#412/17
#231/18

----------


## Eppu

28.5.
#610 / 15
#251 / 18
#427 / 22
#415 / 22
#627 / 10
#637 / 26

----------


## jtm

28.5 Tkl:
#638/2
#240/23
#655/25
#233/28
#411/16
#633/16
#657/17
#230/26
#406/26
#206/30
#413/30
#645/30

----------


## jst

29.5.

Tkl
#204/20
#627/10

----------


## jtm

28.5 Tkl:
#110 tilausajossa.

29.5 Tkl:
#228/17
#640/18
#637/19
#412/20
#231/23
#206/30
#413/30

----------


## teheino

Mielenkiintoinen ruotsalaisrekisterissä oleva bussi näkyi tänään 29.5 parkissa Hervannassa Orivedenkadulla. 
Connex-merkinnästä oli takana jäljet, rekisterinumero oli EJN 645.

http://www.saunalahti.fi/teheino/kuvia/NN961ee.jpg

----------


## Eppu

> Mielenkiintoinen ruotsalaisrekisterissä oleva bussi näkyi tänään 29.5 parkissa Hervannassa Orivedenkadulla. 
> Connex-merkinnästä oli takana jäljet, rekisterinumero oli EJN 645.
> 
> http://www.saunalahti.fi/teheino/kuvia/NN961ee.jpg


Saman sarjan (?) yksilöitä on ilmeisesti tullut Suomeen useampia, ainakin yksi niistä ajelee Hämeenlinnassa Vekka Liikenteen laivastossa. Tämä yksilö tuskin kuitenkaan Tampereen paikallis- tai seutuliikenteeseen on tulossa.

----------


## killerpop

Kukaan kun ei tunnut havainnoivan, niin 

29.5. TKL 230/27
LA #149/54 (tuleva vakisijoitus?)

----------


## jst

30.5.

Tkl
#205/19
#627/10

----------


## jtm

29.5 Tkl:
#613/3
#623/6
#205/19

30.5 Tkl:
#631/2
#637/7
#651/15
#410/16
#230/17
#253/19
#412/22
#620/27
#270/30
#625/39

----------


## jtm

30.5 Tkl:
#633/7

Paunu:
#76, kolaroi henkilöauton kanssa n.klo 19 Itsenäisyydenkadulla kebabhousen kohdalla.

----------


## jtm

31.5 Tkl:
#207/16
#406/16
#643/2
#637/3
#413/13
#250/17
#426/18
#427/22
#620/27
#660/29
#625/39

----------


## jtm

31.5 Tkl:
#270/18

----------

